# The Official FA Drinking Game



## Dragoneer (Apr 28, 2008)

Take a shot when...
... you see a 503 error.
... you see the word "temporary" used in any form on the site. In fact, keep taking shots until the word "temporary" vanishes. If you survive this you are, in fact, immortal. Congratulations! Nothing can stop you.
... somebody posts a Wii code.
... somebody responds to the Journal about the Wii code complaining that they still can't find a Wii to buy.
... somebody posts a new icon as part of a meme. Given that these things spread faster than a virus during the inevitable zombiepocalypse if you survive, well, at least you'll be drunk enough to take on the zombies.
... you go _"Whoa, that looked better as a thumbnail!"_
... the site is offline and somebody posts about it in LiveJournal, MySpace or another blogging site.
... somebody Shoops Da Whoop.
... somebody complains about the Search being offline.
... you see porn uploaded to FA. Congratulations. You've already won a free trip to Alcohol Poisoning Land before you've taken your first shot!
... somebody resurrects a dead meme without realizing it's been over a year or two since it died down. We've all finally enjoyed our sandwiches and have moved on.
As a reminder to all users, the above is in jest. We also encourage you to please drink responsibly. And if you are drinking... invite me.


----------



## Zakavar (Apr 28, 2008)

I feel bad for the site admins, lol.  You guys work hard but the server doesnt seem to care about that fact D:


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2008)

...whenever somebody says "Ferrox".  Take another if it's in the context of future site features.
...whenever there's a comparison to Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 29, 2008)

Haven't you heard? The sandwich recently got a revival due to Meet The Scout.  Caramelldansen did likewise with Brawl.

Though we do need new memes. I vote for Dragoneer's 100 teacups and maybe even some Caipirinha.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Though we do need new memes.


I have some fun ideas for 'em...


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

... whenever the server goes down
... whenever someone says "whatever happened to Rednef?"
... whenever someone changes their icon 3 times in an hour (take another for every three icons changed within a 5 hour period of the original 3)


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I have some fun ideas for 'em...



I made a new one involving alternative spellings like 'theatre' and 'theater' or 'gray' and 'grey' but I can't post the link BECAUSE THE SERVER IS DOWN *takes a shot* (see my previous post.)


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 29, 2008)

... When you see someone say "tits or gtfo"
... When a user exclaims about how hot any given submission is.


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> ... When a user exclaims about how hot any given submission is.



Following up on that:
When a user posts an overtly sexual comment about a character in a G-rated image.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh God...
I'm stoned / drunk


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

... when a user's profile says that they're 18+, and they aren't.
... whenever someone uses the word "yiff."
... whenever someone makes a furry pun (i.e. fursona).
... whenever someone refers to their significant other as their "mate." Take two if they're eighteen or older.
... whenever someone uses "action text" (i.e. *pounces* or shit like that).


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! !!!!!!!

You must all now drink.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! !!!!!!!
> 
> You must all now drink.



DAMMIT. WHERE'S THE JAGERMEISTER?
"...and a scotch boiler. That's a glass of scotch floating in an even larger glass of scotch. Now scotch me, scotch boy!"


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

... every time brownsquirrel starts a thread.


----------



## Infinity (Apr 30, 2008)

... when you see someone's 'sona as a Lucario.
... when someone declares that they are leaving FA forever, but yet return within a week.
... when someone complains about the babyfurs.
... when someone makes a thread about the site being down when the admins have announced that they are aware of it.

I'll think of more later and we'll all probably die from alcohol poisoning


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Infinity said:


> ... when someone declares that they are leaving FA forever, but yet return within a week.



I suggest splitting this up like so:

"When someone says they're leaving FA forever, take a shot.  Extra shot if they say they're leaving the whole fandom and not just the site.  If they return within a month, drink the same number of shots as you did when that person left."


----------



## Infinity (Apr 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I suggest splitting this up like so:
> 
> "When someone says they're leaving FA forever, take a shot.  Extra shot if they say they're leaving the whole fandom and not just the site.  If they return within a month, drink the same number of shots as you did when that person left."


Haha, nice. That would suck if they did that multiple times.

... when someone deletes their whole gallery and then reuploads it later.
... when someone makes a 4chan reference.
... when you laugh at a rant in the Rants and Raves section that wasn't supposed to be funny.
... when you see people treat FA like Photobucket. Take another shot when they have their submission deleted and they make a journal about it.
... when you wonder what to do with your life when FA/FA's Forums are down.


----------



## Kajet (May 1, 2008)

... whenever someone posts about how they fapped to something.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2008)

...whenever there's a new suggestion for the "Species" listbox (et al.).


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I suggest splitting this up like so:
> 
> "When someone says they're leaving FA forever, take a shot.  Extra shot if they say they're leaving the whole fandom and not just the site.  If they return within a month, drink the same number of shots as you did when that person left."



If they return within the week, drink the rest of the bottle, whatever it may be.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2008)

...Whenever someone complains about being misunderstood, take a shot.
...Whenever someone mentions CSI, take a shot
...whenever ADF makes a thread about Windows or Microsoft or technology, take a shot.
...Whenever Digitalpotato says something sarcastic, take a shot.
...Whenever Digitalpotato metions how much of an overrated Cardboard-cut-out Gordon Freeman is, take a shot.
...Whenever someone puts a quote from Rilvor in their sigs, take a shot.
...whenever someone mentions /b/, *chan, or ED, take a shot
...Whenever someone puts a list full of self-referencial humour, take a shot.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...Whenever Digitalpotato says something sarcastic, take a shot.



I think between you, me, or Rilvor here, all of FA would be dead within minutes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2008)

...Whenever someone has a Fursona that's hermaphroditic, take a shot.
...Whenever Jonas-Shifu says something about Werechu, take a shot.
...Whenever someone posts a fatfur pic, take a shot.
...Whenever someone makes a TF pic and it's either a dragon, wolf, fox, horse, or some kind of hooved animal, take a shot.


THAT would kill you in minutes.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

... whenever someone cites wikipedia in an argument.
... whenever someone argues about the definition of a word.
... whenever someone takes a quote out of context.
... whenever someone completely misses the point of an argument.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

... Whenever an artist creates a journal that causes drama.
... Whenever a rising artist begs their watchers to go and flame specific people for pissing them off.
... Whenever a flame war starts over concrit.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 2, 2008)

Drink Cynar ...when the Fur Affinity help-Wiki is off-line 
...when someone watches over 500 F.A. members


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2008)

...Whenever someone says something about not letting their family know they're a fur because they value their lives, take a shot.
...Whenever someone is yelled at by people who had it worse with their parents, take a shot.
...Whenever someone flames someone else in Rants & Raves because they assume everyone has a different perception due to how radically different lives are, take a shot.
...Whenever someone says something bad about Second Life, take a shot.
...Whenever someone fills their gallery with Second Life screenshots, take a (screen)shot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2008)

I'll join!  Pass the Dr. Pepper.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 6, 2008)

Drink a shot of Tabasco 
... When ever Powerful Horse is banned
... When somebody puts a User Page Shout on Guests' user page


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2008)

Whenever people trash Brownsquirrel, take a shot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 9, 2008)

Whenever I post in a thread, take a shot.  (Oop ... )


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2008)

Rather, whenever Shark posts a picture of some scaly more than once, take a shot.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

When Takumi causes a orgy to break out in a thread that starts off no where near sexual.

...you are all going to die.


----------



## Magica (May 9, 2008)

Whenever the site gets a 502 error, take a shot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 9, 2008)

Whenever I decide to post in this, take a shot.  (make it a double)


----------



## Kimmerset (May 9, 2008)

When Shark talks about/draws attention to himself, take a shot.


----------



## Azure (May 9, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Whenever people trash Brownsquirrel, take a shot.



Dude, I'm totally wasted!!!  Whenever Brownsquirrel starts a thread about some silly nonsense, take a shot, and 2 bong hits.  It's the only thing that makes him bearable.  Whoops, looks like I'll have to take another shot.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 9, 2008)

Whenever I'm gay, take a shot.

No, wait, don't do that; you might get alcohol poisoning from all the shots you'll have to drink.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2008)

...Whenever you find something that makes you RAGE


Rilvor has died.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 10, 2008)

Whenever Cthulhu makes love with me in bed, ( takes a shot )


----------



## Grimfang (May 10, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Whenever Cthulhu makes love with me in bed, ( takes a shot )



HAWT

If oranges are teh least popular fruit on FAF polls, take a shot.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 10, 2008)

Whenever you see the word "COCKNOSE", take a shot.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 10, 2008)

Whenever you look at Dragoneer, take a shot.


----------



## WetWolf (May 10, 2008)

*is passed out with a bottle of coconut rum*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

Whenever I post a fake quote, take a shot.



Colonel Sanders said:


> Eat more CHICKEN!!!



Oh, Colonel, we love you too.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

Whenever you see an Itachi smiley, take a shot.
Â°/c\Â°

*doesn't take a shot*
(I never drink alcohol)


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Whenever you see an Itachi smiley, take a shot.
> Â°/c\Â°
> 
> *doesn't take a shot*
> (I never drink alcohol)



You live in Germany and you don't drink? What's _wrong_ with you!?


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You live in Germany and you don't drink? What's _wrong_ with you!?



What else did you expect from a scalie loving, misanthrope, schizoid Furry-Freak?


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> What else did you expect from a scalie loving, misanthrope, shizoid Furry-Freak?



I expect you to drink yourself silly, that's what.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I expect you to drink yourself silly, that's what.



I have antidepressants and a therapy...that's enough to get through the day.

I also have a...you could call it a "childhood trauma"...connected with alcohol, that's why I don't drink.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 10, 2008)

Whenever Cthulhu lovingly smothers my breasts , and tells me how beautiful I am, ( takes a shot )


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Whenever Cthulhu lovingly smothers my breasts , and tells me how beautiful I am, ( takes a shot )



I find that creepy yet sexy.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

whenevery your creppily aroused by something posted on FA take a shot *is drunk again*


----------



## dragonfan (May 11, 2008)

whenever you paw off take a shot
whenever you look at smut take 2 shots
whenever you get horny and drink too much soda take 3 shots XD


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

Take a shot whenever someone has a species that has an unbelievably long, confusing name (i.e. ferroxabbitirreligerolf. or something like that.)


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 11, 2008)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> whenever you paw off take a shot



Whenever someone feels the need to call masturbating 'pawing off'.

>8|


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

*shrug* pawing off, jacking off,
Potato, pawtato.
=3


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

EyesInTheShadows said:


> *shrug* pawing off, jacking off,
> Potato, *pawtato*.
> =3



*Oh no, you didn't.*


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

._.
uh...
lol?
.____.


----------



## KMakato (May 11, 2008)

Whenever someone posts a picture of themselves, and you hurt your brain trying to figure out why someone that hot hangs out online with a bunch of freaks, take a shot. :3


----------



## Kimmerset (May 11, 2008)

Whenever your self-esteem gets knocked down a peg, take a shot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

Whenever Furaffinity goes down, and causes ridiculous numbers of guests to slow down the forums, drink the whole bottle.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when FA + forums comming back on is the hilight of your day *cries* take a shot


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> when FA + forums comming back on is the hilight of your day *cries* take a shot



LOL.  Good one.


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2008)

When 600+ guests are in Site Status for over a half hour, find random person and break the bottle over their head, then stab them to death with your:


			
				 2 Gryphon and Jibba said:
			
		

> Nigga Knife




Otherwise known as your broken alcoholic drink bottle.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

This is starting to sound less like a drinking game and more like downing entire bottles of alcohol with FA in the background. =\


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when someone criticizes our love for the alcoholic beverage throw the shotglass at them then take a shot straight from the bottle


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

Ow. My pride.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

EyesInTheShadows said:


> Ow. My pride.



here take a shot and forget all about it ^_^ *hick*

whenever your offered a shot take a shot


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

Thanks. ^^. *hic*  Mmmm... *eats a lemon*

*flop*

Have you ever noticed how wonderful the wood grain on the floor is? ^_^:".


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

EyesInTheShadows said:


> Thanks. ^^. *hic*  Mmmm... *eats a lemon*
> 
> *flop*
> 
> Have you ever noticed how wonderful the wood grain on the floor is? ^_^:".



*thud*

have you ever noticed how soft your fur is?...

when something normal is turned furry take a shot


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

Actually, I *hic* I have. It's a nightmare in hot weather, but it's great to break *hic*, It's great to *hic* break my falls.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

Oh you two.  ^.-.^


----------



## Takun (May 11, 2008)

Whenever you take a shot, take a shot.  

muahahaha.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

My Yiff sense was tingling so I came as fast as I could!




















In more ways than one lol


----------



## Grimfang (May 11, 2008)

Whenever someone points at how many guest viewers there are (aka web crawlers), take a shot 

edit: Oh wow, Awesome. That's a quotable.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

Not quite. We just sort of *hic* flopped over in a heap.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when you LOL at work randomly from David M. Awesome's posts take a shot
*rolls over and stares at ceiling fan*


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> when you LOL at work randomly from David M. Awesome's posts take a shot
> *rolls over and stares at ceiling fan*



Quoted for truth.
*rolls over in opposite direction and smacks head on couch*
Ow! -_-*


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when inanimate objects attack you take a shot *passes eyes the bottle*


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

when others attack you with inanimate objects take a shot


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when you play tag in the FA forums take a shot


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

when there are more than 20 messages in a row by only 2 different people take a shot for every post until someone new posts.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

when you realise that your chicken wings are still in your lunchbox and get all happy becase you have food you didnt know about take a shot and eat it

when you lol from forum tag take a shot


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2008)

Whenever someone makes a comment about neutering me, take a shot.

Whenever I make a comment about neutering someone, promptly call the police and have me arrested for the good of everyone.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

._______. *protects genitals*


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2008)

*brandishes a scalpel, looking demented* DID SOMEONE SAY TESTICLES?! I'LL GET RID OF EM FOR YOU!


----------



## Grimfang (May 11, 2008)

Whenever someone (Alexcough) breaks 1000 posts, take a shot.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

whenver someone coughs names take a shot


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

Whenever I use this  ^.-.^  take a shot.

^.-.^


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2008)

SWEET TEA CRACKERS! I've got 1000 +3 posts! I haven't been this excited since that buffalo tried to mount me at Yellowstone!


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> SWEET TEA CRACKERS! I've got 1000 +3 posts! I haven't been this excited since that buffalo tried to mount me at Yellowstone!



XD omg i almost peed


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2008)

Every time furries make sexual humor take a-

No.

No you don't get a shot.

Instead you get a sig image.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

Every time Rilvor refers to his sig image, make him take two shots and have one for yourself.

Provided you do enough stupid shit, he'll get so drunk you'll be able to have your way with him by the end of the night.


----------



## Grimfang (May 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Every time Rilvor refers to his sig image, make him take two shots and have one for yourself.
> 
> Provided you do enough stupid shit, he'll get so drunk you'll be able to have your way with him by the end of the night.



Because of this, I had to look at Rilvor's sig, and take a shot, along with Rilvor earning 2 for himself.

You two are a destructive force.. imagining what it would be like working together?


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*sits happily drunk on the carpet*


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2008)

All that alcohol and no yiffing? >:C What the *FUCK*.


----------



## Grimfang (May 12, 2008)

Take a shot every time someone drops that horrible F-bomb.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Because of this, I had to look at Rilvor's sig, and take a shot, along with Rilvor earning 2 for himself.
> 
> You two are a destructive force.. imagining what it would be like working together?



If we worked together, he would fuck me until I cried and then would steal all my money.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2008)

*is not drunk 'cause he cheated and took shots of root beer*


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*goes into the yard and pees on a tree which oddly looks like a car*


----------



## Rilvor (May 12, 2008)

Every time a furry replies with RP in a thread and nothing else take a shot. Of Hydrochloric Acid. Two if it is sexualized.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *goes into the yard and pees on a tree which oddly looks like a car*



BAKA! YOU PEED ON MY BRAND NEW HUMMER! 

*mows him down with it*


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> BAKA! YOU PEED ON MY BRAND NEW HUMMER!
> 
> *mows him down with it*



Take a shot every time someone uses BAKA or a similar Wapanese term.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

if you feel singled out take a shot *whimpers* XD


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Take a shot every time someone uses BAKA or a similar Wapanese term.



Take a shot every time someone tries to put you down. >=( Also, stick your cock in their ass.


----------



## Rilvor (May 12, 2008)

If you see a Weeaboo down the whole bottle. Maybe you'll hurt them in a drunken rage.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

IF YOUR EATING CHICKEN TAKE A SHOT


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

*takes a shot and then falls down some stairs*

Whee, I'm paralyzed! *joyful expression*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *takes a shot and then falls down some stairs*
> 
> Whee, I'm paralyzed! *joyful expression*



*points and laughs*

(whee!  more root beer!)


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

gives you chicken


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> gives you chicken



I love chicken.



> Originally posted by* Colonel Sanders*
> _Eat more CHICKEN!!!_



Oh, Colonel, we love you too.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

*sucks on the chicken wing for a minute before spitting it out* IT'S NOT WORKING! I'm not healed! ;_;


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *sucks on the chicken wing for a minute before spitting it out* IT'S NOT WORKING! I'm not healed! ;_;



You need to suck on something else.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*unzips pants* 
*reaches in*
*pulls out a rejuvination potion*
*has zippered pockets*
SUCK ON THIS THEN *tosses*


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

*throws the potion away and sucks on a frog*

*pupils dilate to the size of nickels* 

BLAHGAHSNUSNU! JIDAKUUUUUWIIIII!


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*pawface*


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2008)

You're both doing it wrong.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're both doing it wrong.



*spits the frog at you and rolls around* Ohh....these clothes...they feel like...SHACKLES! Someone, help me get naked! *cries and continues to roll about*

Time to get this thread back on track! Every time someone makes a drug-related reference, take a shot and sign yourself into rehab.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

if your at work take a shot *takes a shot*

if you want to go home already take another *takes a nother shot*

77 hours a week im dead right now


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 12, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Every time a furry replies with RP in a thread and nothing else take a shot. Of Hydrochloric Acid. Two if it is sexualized.





Mmmmm... Dead.

*pageclaim*

Every time someone makes a pop culture reference take one shot if you do know it, two if you dont.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

take a shot if your about to go to sleep for the day


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 12, 2008)

Actually, scratch that. If someone makes a pop culture reference and you do know, keep taking shots until you forget what it is.
XD


----------



## Kimmerset (May 14, 2008)

For every refresh on the site status thread when FA goes down, take a shot.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

take a shot everytime you feel like cuddleing something ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> take a shot everytime you feel like cuddleing something ^_^



Oooh, that's a good one. But whatever you're cuddling has to be furry-related.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

i have a cuddleroll its this really long pillow thats filled with fluff and the material on the outside is that uber silkyfurry kind. i think its called seasoft or something like that

take a shot everytime you drop your cookie


----------



## Kimmerset (May 15, 2008)

Take a shot every time you say you're logging off FA but keep posting senseless crud anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> take a shot everytime you drop your cookie



You edited your post. I liked it better before.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 15, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> take a shot everytime you drop your cookie


Take a shot every time a furry rapes you for dropping said cookie.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You edited your post. I liked it better before.



just for you ~_~

take a shot everytime you get naked

now i feel dirty


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Take a shot every time a furry rapes you for dropping said cookie.



O_O leaves cookie on floor

take a shot everytime you want to pick up your cookie but your naked


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> O_O leaves cookie on floor
> 
> take a shot everytime you want to pick up your cookie but your naked



There are children starving in Africa, you don't want to waste that cookie, do you?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2008)

I took a shot tonight. About ten. Actually, about a fifth of a bottle of Three Olives brand grape vodka.

. . .

_WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!_


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are children starving in Africa, you don't want to waste that cookie, do you?



picks up cookie....

take a shot everytime you feel someone watching you from behind


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 15, 2008)

Take a shot every time you feel someone raping you from behind. ^D


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

thake a shot if your a ninja


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 15, 2008)

Take a shot whenever you get a strange feeling of deja vu from the poster above.

Take a shot whenever your drinking game rule is very very blatantly regarding to one and only one person.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

take a shot if your eyesintheshadows... take two if your not a ninja


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 15, 2008)

Wooooo! I get to get drunk just cause im me!
*takes 1 shot, for he _is_ in fact, a ninja*
*collapses on the floor*


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

take a shot if your a furry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*colapses on top of eyes*


----------



## AlexInsane (May 15, 2008)

Take a shot if you've already taken a shot. If you have in fact not taken a shot, take three shots, and thereafter you must take a shot for each shot taken. When said shots are taken, you must stand on your head and recite the Pledge of Allegiance or sing Material Girl in French. If you cannot do these things, you must sell your body to make up for your shortcomings.

If you die, it's not my fault. Hate the game, not the playa.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

oppt ot sell my pody after taking 3 shots 

take a shot if you feel yiffy
take 4 if your not


----------

